# Smashbox launching in UK



## anita22 (Nov 7, 2009)

...at Debenhams, Oxford St next week. I don't have many Smashbox products but the ones I do have a really like. They do wonderful value kits too. 
This is only one counter as far as I know, but let's hope it's the first of many. I'd love it if we had an official Smashbox UK website!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

oohh that's great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you can buy some smashbox items from qvc but it'd be nice to see them in store! i'm going to london in jan next year so will make sure i pay a visit!


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 7, 2009)

ohh thats good to know i dont live in london but ide be prepared to do a lil shopping trip with my friends sometime soon hehe


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn another excuse to go shopping in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might just have to go check that out on my next shopping trip


----------



## JustDivine (Nov 7, 2009)

Smashbox is not really new to the UK: it launched exclusively in John Lewis Oxford Street in 2007. It got removed about 1 year later because it didn't sell well at all.
It will be interesting to see how the second time around goes.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll definitely take a look during my next shopping trip in London


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, what i want is a sephora!!! Oh what i would do for a sephora in london


----------



## anita22 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_Thanks for the info, what i want is a sephora!!! Oh what i would do for a sephora in london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would die if there was still Sephora in the UK! I've only been to Paris twice but both times I went nuts in their flagship store there...


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sephora Would Be Awesome


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

There was a Sephora in Uxbridge a couple of years ago, but it closed down. I wasn't surprised, as every time I went in I was hounded to an unbearable degree by the staff - I'm sure other customers had the same experience.

It's great news about Smashbox! I know it's available on QVC, but I like to try before I buy


----------



## anita22 (Nov 25, 2009)

A limited range now online at Debenhams too...

Link


----------



## anita22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just a small update - I visited the Smashbox counter last week. It's really tiny, much smaller than the ones I have seen previously! But they seemed to have most of the range, although not many of the value sets that you see on the Smashbox website (just 3 or 4 I think). Although it was quiet, they had 2 assistants on counter, both of whom were lovely and helpful.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooooh good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use their eyebrow kit (i recieved it in a swap) and its perfect! but running out. I was afraid I was going to have to fork out for shipping!


----------



## Smashbox123 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Guys, smashbox is available in most Debenhams now. We have one in Leeds, at the White Rose Centre for you notherners!! Otherwise add us on facebook: Welcome to Facebook | Facebook xx

( or search smashbox-cosmetics leeds )


----------

